# Unable to find employment



## click11 (21 Aug 2008)

Hello
My hubby has been out of work now about 12 wks. Hes an engineer (mechinical) and has about 10 years experience.
Hes tried all the website for job and nothing. Hes only had a few interviews. Hes been looking all over the country too.
an anyone advice or help. As his wife and mum to 2 small boys Im really woried for our future.
thanks a million
C


----------



## niceoneted (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: he cant get a job*

Are you working at all? If not it may be a case that you start looking for work also as you may need one of you earning. Have you claimed all your entitlements while he's been out of work?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: he cant get a job*

Has he looked outside of his main field of expertise?


----------



## nesbitt (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: he cant get a job*

Has he registered  with an employment agency?  

In the meantime, regarding entitlements, citizens advice website is excellent for information on all allowances.  You can also phone them and discuss any points and obtain advice on entitlements.


----------



## click11 (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: he cant get a job*

Hello
I am unable to work I suffer with a medical condition with causes ongoing pain, plus I have my children to look after.
Yes he has claimed unemployment benifit but its not enough to survive.
thanks
C


niceoneted said:


> Are you working at all? If not it may be a case that you start looking for work also as you may need one of you earning. Have you claimed all your entitlements while he's been out of work?


----------



## click11 (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: he cant get a job*

Yes he is regisited with all the emplyment agents he can think of.
thanks for the help.
c


nesbitt said:


> Has he registered with an employment agency?
> 
> In the meantime, regarding entitlements, citizens advice website is excellent for information on all allowances. You can also phone them and discuss any points and obtain advice on entitlements.


----------



## nesbitt (21 Aug 2008)

You should be entitled to Jobseekers benefit, fuel allowance, back to school allowance, mortgage interest supplement allowance or rent allowance, and medical card (see community welfare officer at your health centre).  If your also ill you could be elligible to get the kids into a community creche very reduced rates, in some circumstances you can get assistance with this charge also (see health nurse at your health centre in the first instance)

Have you also downsized your expenditure and set a realistic budget for your outgoings?


----------



## click11 (21 Aug 2008)

He was told we were able to get anything apart from the benifit?


----------



## nesbitt (21 Aug 2008)

Okay, but social welfare do not advise on the range of allowances available to you.  The officer simply processes the claim available from their office.  As already stated there is a wide range of benefits available at the health centre perhaps you are elligible?  Worth double checking don't you think?


----------



## Welfarite (21 Aug 2008)

click11 said:


> He was told we were able to get anything apart from the benifit?


  This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Aug 2008)

nesbitt said:


> You should be entitled to Jobseekers benefit, fuel allowance, back to school allowance, mortgage interest supplement allowance or rent allowance, and medical card (see community welfare officer at your health centre).


 

Fuel allowance is only paid if you are on a long-term payment and Jobseeker's Benefit is not that.

Back to School Allowance and medical card are all means tested and depend of income into household.


----------



## nesbitt (21 Aug 2008)

yes, I know welfarite.  Just trying to get the poster to check her entitlements properly!!


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2008)

nesbitt said:


> You should be entitled to Jobseekers benefit


Not if, as it seems, the original poster is a (full time?) stay at home mother:


click11 said:


> I am unable to work I suffer with a medical condition with causes ongoing pain, plus I have my children to look after.


----------



## click11 (21 Aug 2008)

Welfarite said:


> This doesn't make sense.


sorry i should have said my husband was told we were not entitled to anymore than we are getting.
thanks
c


----------



## Michelle (21 Aug 2008)

Have been in a similar situation. To have a few interviews in 12 weeks is not bad going, particularly given the season we are in with lots of people on holidays and not making decisions. I would advise focussing on the recruitment agents who seem to have a good knowledge and understanding of the work area. I found them to be hugely helpful. Really wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ringleader (22 Aug 2008)

Have you checked these jobs?
[broken link removed]


----------



## Klesser (22 Aug 2008)

Where are you based?  Also what type of engineer is he?


----------



## dem_syhp (23 Aug 2008)

Has he considered upskilling with the BER coming out in Jan for all buildings there's a lot of activity in this area.  There are quite a few courses out there.  I appreciate it may be a bit of a change for him, but not that far off.  I've given a link to one, but there are lots out there.  I don't know enough to recommend one over another.  

[broken link removed]

On the other side, is he being kept busy, getting up at 8am, etc... it's very easy to fall out of the routine.  I'm thinking of two things here, firstly do some training.  If I remember correctly (it was about 4 years ago I was looking at it), you can do online courses with fas.  So as a mechanical engineer, he uses auto cad, etc... well are there other programmes he could do with learning.  It shows a bit of and helps keep him focused.    [This could be looking at the BER courses, some are online, or anything just to help keep focus]

Secondly would he consider shift work/evening work not in his profession as a temporary measure.  There is the balance of how will this impact on his benefits.  Personally I find being busy helps me to stay focused and get more done.


----------



## click11 (4 Sep 2008)

thank you for all the advice I will pass it on.#
So fr still no luck.
C


----------



## monkeyboy (4 Sep 2008)

Its coming to winter at home. Sort out working holiday visa and go to Oz. No strings attached 12 months trial. Could claim alot of this years tax back to leave with in hand and there is tonnes of work here in building.

I know of an Irish guy who is over with 5 or 6 mechanical eng mates from Uni, all in jobs double quick. Im in const game too and there is plenty of good work here.

COuld be a great expericene even with or epecially with kids 
I spent a few days on the dole ( after voluntarily leaving my job in fairness ) and just deciedd to come. Not sure will I be back 

good luck regardless


----------



## Purple (4 Sep 2008)

What part of the country is he based in?
What field (specifically) did he work in?
Is he only looking for work in this field?
Will he commute long distances?

Can he use CAD?
Does he have design experience?
Does he have quality systems experience?
Has he ever carried out an audit?

Basically mechanical engineering is a very broad field. More details please.


----------



## click11 (7 Sep 2008)

Hello
I recently spoke to a family memeber who recomended we consider a "Dooms day" and what we we would do and how long we can survive as we are.
So we have another few months then my husband will try to work over seas while I stay here with the kids. I feel sick thinking that things could get that far.
As I mentioned I have arthritis in mt back could I apply for Disability allowance or is that so hard to get.
Is there anything else that i dont know about .
thank you


----------

